# I have a new shop and sawmill



## Mike R (Aug 21, 2022)

Hey fellers been awhile. While the new shop and sawmill sounds great, the reason for it sucked. January of 2021 my old shop burned completely destroying everything in it. Being under insured and the crazy price of materials had to go back with pole barn but got it rebuilt in about 7 months in my spare time. I don't have nearly the assortment of tools I did have but was able to get most of the necessary tools. Plus a sawmill that I used to make the rafters out of telephone poles.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2022)

Welcome back! Great to hear that you have persevered through the rebuilding! Hope you are able to jump back into woodworking in a big way! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 22, 2022)

Wow, quite the story. That's truly making lemonade out of lemons. Looks like a Norwood sawmill?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 22, 2022)

Looks like quite a nice build. What do you do to slow the irritation from the creosote? My neighbor saws almost exclusively telephone poles and gave me.a batch of off cuts. I trued them with a skill saw and had a mild chemical burn on my wrist and neck for a week.
I was using them as log siding on the front of a chicken coop.


----------



## Mike R (Aug 22, 2022)

Yes it is a Norwood Lm29 sawmill, as far as the creosote that is some bad stuff, when I get it on bare skin and any sweat at all it seems to start out with a cold sensation and the gets hot kinda like Icy/hot then it gets itchy. My lips felt like they were chapped for weeks after milling the telephone poles. Anymore I try to avoid milling any creosote poles, no telling what that stuff does to you long term but not worth it to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 23, 2022)

Hey, thanks for sharing your story.


----------

